# Finished #3 Tanto



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 21, 2016)

Here is #3.....made it from 01 oil hardened steel. 
"O1 Tool Steel is a general purpose oil-hardening tool and die steel. Normal care in heat treatment gives
good results in hardening and produces small dimensional changes. O1 has good abrasion resistance
and sufficient toughness for a wide variety of tool and die applications." This was the same material my father used when he made knives at his Tool & Die work place. I heated it with the forge until I had a uniformed straw color and then did the magnet test thing, the I oil soaked it for 20 minutes. Pulled it out cleaned it up sharpened it and put some red laminate (real dymondwood) handles on it with corby fasteners. The sheath i bought earlier in the year .....it is a side mount type sheath....knife is 10" long with 4 - 1/2" blade hollow ground on top and bottom of blade. there are finger print smudges on the blade...LOL me and my dirty lil' fingers.....pappy

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Jim Beam (Aug 21, 2016)

Very Nice


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 21, 2016)

Sweet blade!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 21, 2016)

Very nice Pappy. I like that handle. Is that a serial number or logo in the third pic running parallel to the scales?


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2016)

Looks good. I like the sheath also. Very cool...


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 21, 2016)

it is O E J K " One Eyed Jack Knives"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Very nice pappy! Likewise, love that sheath. Both look exceptional.


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 22, 2016)

The knife and sheath go great together. Well done sir.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 22, 2016)

Pappy I am confused about your heat treating. The straw color should be the temper (draw) color. O1 usually responds well when you preheat 1200 deg. then full heat to 1450 deg and soak 20 min. Quench in 125 deg. oil and then do two 1hr. draws at 375 deg . You can get by with bringing it to critical ( nonmagnetic ) and holding at that temp. a bit without over heating, quench in 125 deg oil then heat to straw color twice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Good Wood Sawmill (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice work here, sir.


----------



## Brain M (Aug 22, 2016)

do you make your won sheaths as well? very jealous of your skills!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 23, 2016)

Robert, I see where you are coming from, I don't have any way of temp control, so i use the nonmagnetic thing as a guide, I did not reheat it though, wondering if I need to take it a part and reheat?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 23, 2016)

the sheath was made by 
*CFK Cutlery Company & iPak. Survival USA*
I purchase them for my better quality knives. This one was 34.00


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 23, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Robert, I see where you are coming from, I don't have any way of temp control, so i use the nonmagnetic thing as a guide, I did not reheat it though, wondering if I need to take it a part and reheat?


You can get by with one temper (draw) cycle, two is better, if that is what your talking about. Have you tested the edge on a brass rod to see if is chippy (to hard)?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 23, 2016)

no I haven't can you give me detail on this?


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 23, 2016)

I have a 6" length of solid 1/4" rod epoxied to 1 x 2" piece of oak which I keep clamped in a vice. When I need to test a blade, before I put the handle on I put a cutting edge on the blade. Then the edge is placed on the brass rod at an angle greater than the angle the cutting edge is ground to. Holding the handle in one hand and the blade in the other, under a very bright light, press the edge down on the brass rod hard until you see the edge bow up where it is on the rod. Slide the blade across the rod holding the angle. If the edge curls it is to soft and if you hear a crackling sound you will see the edge is chipping which indicates it is to hard and needs to be drawn at a higher temp.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 24, 2016)

ok thanks great information I'll do this, always helps to know some of the tricks of the trade in order to make a better quality product.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 24, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> I have a 6" length of solid 1/4" rod epoxied to 1 x 2" piece of oak which I keep clamped in a vice. When I need to test a blade, before I put the handle on I put a cutting edge on the blade. Then the edge is placed on the brass rod at an angle greater than the angle the cutting edge is ground to. Holding the handle in one hand and the blade in the other, under a very bright light, press the edge down on the brass rod hard until you see the edge bow up where it is on the rod. Slide the blade across the rod holding the angle. If the edge curls it is to soft and if you hear a crackling sound you will see the edge is chipping which indicates it is to hard and needs to be drawn at a higher temp.



Awesome info @robert flynt Thanks! For us visual people could you do a video of this or at least a few pictures?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 24, 2016)

I will try to do that next week, am pretty busy this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 30, 2016)

just got paid for the Tanto......150 bucks in Sacagawea dollar coins LOL...........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2016)

Pappy I don't have one of your knives yet, and if you sold that for $150 we need to talk daddy-o.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Aug 30, 2016)

Me2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 30, 2016)

I found out a long time ago, when you start out you start at the bottom of the heap and work your way up...LOL....I remember making my first duck calls sold for 10 bucks, first turkey calls sold for 5 bucks, over time they improved in quality and prices went up....so I figure this is the same type of learning curve. The knife went to our family doctor, who also bought three Arkansas Toothpicks for 750, a bowie remake and just dropped off a Sabatier 8" chef knife for his wife. When I get a pile under my belt, of completed good quality knives and a couple a duz'n smiling faces ...I'll more then likely come up a few bucks....LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 30, 2016)

Pappy, strive to get your grind lines nice and straight and the same on both sides. With practice you will improve, because I see the natural talent you have. Go slow and take your time, the devil is in the details.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 31, 2016)

thanks Robert, I don't have a guide or a stand to place my knife on as i grind it is completely by free hand, maybe I end to build one to fit the machine. I have seen them out there on the net.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 31, 2016)

Helps if you lock your elbows to your side and move your body not your arms.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 1, 2016)

yep, I have been doing that kind of like turning on a wood lathe same principal, I guess my balance isn't where it used to be LOL...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

